#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  Free Ebooks

## Y Ddraig Goch

ok Witchgrotto.com is a site that has many occult related ebooks. and they are all free to download.


EDIT: this site might also prove to be good source of info www.sacred-texts.com

enjoy

----------


## redhand

Another really good resource:
Tikaboo

----------


## Bokeh

Best one I've seen so far - Grimoar.cz :: Main page

There are also some pretty huge torrents of books (with some audio and video chucked in sometimes). The juiciest ones are from digimob. Search for "occult submissions digest" or combinations of those words. They've released 20+ torrents, some them with over a gig worth of ebooks.

----------


## Nairn

*AHHH, great links! i've already downloaded 3*

----------


## serpent

demonoid.com
piratebay.org
btmon.com

----------


## Ambrose

Demonoid only allows you to download the newest torrents, unless you're a member and becoming a member is complicated, to say the least.

----------


## serpent

I can get you in. But you must bring me a virgin sacrifice. Not very complicated is it?

Also, you can sign up on the first 2 days of the month. They have some good occult texts available on their network. Just make sure to share and upload  :Smile:  That's the whole point of private networks.

----------


## stepheng98

Out of all the free books I have ever downloaded (or bought), the one that cut through all the confusion is :

The Baptist's Head - The Camel Rides Again: A Primer in Magick

It is a free PDF download or can be bought - some people prefer solid paper. Without a doubt the greatest work I've ever read as it says more in 60 pages than all the hundreds of pages read elsewhere.

SPG

----------


## Danhathon

Definitely reading that.

Sacred-texts is an absolutely amazing site. Read a book on vampirism there.

----------


## CynicalSoul

check out TheOccult :: Login

Just sign up for a membership (its free), but they have some of the best, hard to find torrents for occult related ebooks out there. They are kinda assholes about the dl/seeding ratio . :Mad:  Still a good site while they let you use it, though.

----------


## Edenbelow

> Out of all the free books I have ever downloaded (or bought), the one that cut through all the confusion is :
> 
> The Baptist's Head - The Camel Rides Again: A Primer in Magick
> 
> It is a free PDF download or can be bought - some people prefer solid paper. Without a doubt the greatest work I've ever read as it says more in 60 pages than all the hundreds of pages read elsewhere.
> 
> SPG


I want to thank you for this one. It really helped me understand how to look at Magick. Best basic book I've Ever Read!

----------


## werefox444

Lilith Grimoire
here is one from scribd.com, they have some others too

----------


## krimson

> TheOccult need you to be invited by a friend in order to get membership. Can someone invite me there please, let me know if you need me email address for it. thanks!!!



I second this notion.

----------


## NemnochAdore

I found some free theosophy books for Kindle, including some from Blavatsky.

----------


## Ethyrael

A great source for free texts on hundreds of subjects:
http://www.sacred-texts.com/index.htm

Instructions for the basic Golden Dawn rituals:
http://home.earthlink.net/~xristos/G.../rituals00.htm

A giant chart of magical correspondences:
http://www.billheidrick.com/works/mcor.htm

A small but interesting and rare collection of esoteric works:
http://www.esotericarchives.com/

All things tarot:
http://www.learntarot.com/course.htm

A new and supposedly large collection of free occult and esoteric books:
www.occultlibrary.co (only about a hundred posted so far, the site just came up a few days ago, they claim to have about 20,000 digital files on the occult)

Collection of hermetic/occult texts:
http://www.hermetics.org/library.html

----------


## grim789

I was going to suggest this very one myself by far the best i have found as well.

----------


## dragonash_1

All the suggested links are really good. Thank guys, I too have a recommendation:

www.darkbooks.org

----------

